

MTV To Launch New Track Upload Program For 'Rock Band' - blasdel
http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/content_display/industry/e3i4d0b1b4303c83997ea8bf1f3ea673d95

======
blasdel
The track production program will be based on <http://www.reaper.fm/> \-- from
Justin Frankel! (Winamp, Gnutella, WASTE, etc.)

